# ortoédrico/a (architecture)



## Grey Fox

Hi folks! Can anyone help with the correct term in English, please? 

My guess is it's something rectangular, for the "orto" prefix", but can't quite work out in what way it differs from such a simple description so as to require this very obscure term! 

Anglicising to "orthohedric" doesn't shed much light, non-existent in the OED and Googling shows very few examples of usage, none with any kind of explanation as to what shape it describes!

Many thanks for any clarifications ASAP


----------



## Benzene

Hi *Grey Fox*!

My suggestion is as follows:

"ortoédrico/a" = "cuboid".

The term "cuboid" is both noun and adjective.

Etymology from the ancient Greek:

"orto" = "perpendicular";

"édrico" = "polygonal surfaces".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Grey Fox

Thanks, Benzene, but I'm not sure if "cuboid" fits. Looking it up in the OED, its commonest meaning in Eng is "cube-shaped", and a cube is formed by six equal squares. This is a building 80m long by 30m wide and 18m high. I'd just call that a long rectangular block! But I'm not an architect, neither am I Spanish-speaking to appreciate whatever subtleties are implied by "ortoédrico"!


----------



## Benzene

Hi *Grey Fox*!

Please, look at here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuboid

You probably will find your solution.

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## mora

As Benzene has suggested, cuboid is the correct translation. A cube has 6 equal square sides, a cuboid has 6 rectangular sides. The mathematical use of 'cuboid' is more precise than the OED. Incidentally, mathematically speaking, a cube is a 'regular hexahedron'. 

Regards, 

Mora


----------



## Marxelo

También es posible que lo encuentres como _rectangular parallelepiped._


----------



## Grey Fox

Thanks for the Wiki article, yes, actually the OED does give the specifically mathematical definition, but I'm working on the assumption that this isn't actually a mathematical context, and one can't presume that the average reader is going to appreciate such esoteric and essentially mathematical terminology. I don't actually know for what kind of reader the text is intended, but from its general tone and register it wouldn't seem to merit such pompous pedantry! I ask myself whether even the average native English-speaking architect would be familiar with it - or bother to use it!


----------



## mora

Grey Fox,

As it happens, I am an average native English-speaking architect. I do not consider the word cuboid to be pompous or pedantic, I use it whenever necessary to convey that concept. I believe it is an accurate translation. If you provide, per the forum rules,  the specific context, we might be able to provide additional suggestions, such as the adjective 'orthogonal', used to describe spaces or planes with right angles. 

Regards, 

Mora


----------



## Grey Fox

Sorry, Mora, I wasn't actually referring to "cuboid", so much as some of the terminology given in that Wiki article, as alternatives to the strictly mathematical usage of "cuboid", in order to avoid confusion with the non-specialist understanding of it being "like a cube" i.e. all six sides formed by equilateral squares.

Thanks very much for your confirmation of the architect's understanding of the use of "cuboid".

The context is a description of the building, in a piece which, as explained previously, I have no idea for what purpose or who the intended readership might be. The specific  sentence is:

"El edificio, de forma ortoedrica  de 80 m de longitud, por 30 m de anchura y 18 m de altura, se configura en forma de planta baja + 4 alturas, con un total de 8.600 m2 edificados sobre rasante."

My translation is:

"The building, a [rectangular shaped block] 80m long by 30m wide and 18m high, is arranged with Ground Floor + 4 storeys, with a total of 8,600m2 built area above ground level."

where the phrase in [ ] corresponds to "de forma ortoedica", under the principle of plain English being preferable to specialist terminology when there's no certainty of the target readership being specialist. On top of which, it sounds more clumsy to my mind saying "cuboid in shape" so as to fit that particular term into the sentence structure and syntax in this particular case! The alternative is to rework the whole structure to accommodate it...


----------



## mora

Ah, the context makes all the difference! The simple and readily comprehensible word 'rectangular'  will suffice.  I would say : 

The rectangular building, 80 m long by 30 m wide and 18 m in height, is configured/arranged in the form of a ground floor plus 4 upper storeys, with a total of 8600 m2 built area above grade. "

This is just a suggestion, as your translation is correct. 

Regards, 

Mora


----------



## Grey Fox

Ah! Thanks so much, Mora! I like your even simpler version.

BTW, I presume "grade" is North American English for "ground level", as opposed to specifically architectural terminology per se? The client particularly requires British English - hence I got the job!


----------



## mora

'Grade' refers to the level of the ground where is meets the building, as opposed to the 'ground level' which is the lowest floor level of the building. 'Above ground level' would refer to the area of the 4 floors, whereas 'above grade' refers to the area of 5 floors, the ground level floor plus the 4 above it. 

I do not know if this use of 'grade' is particular to North America, it is widely defined in both general and technical dictionaries as "the level at which the ground surface meets the foundation of a building".  English is very tricky in this area. 

'Sobre resante' means 'above the level of the ground', ie not a basement, hence my use of 'grade'. To avoid difficultly, you would be safest to use 'above the level of the ground', although it is not as concise as 'grade'. 

Hope this helps, 

Mora


----------



## Grey Fox

Thanks for such a helpful explanation, Mora! I should really have started another thread for it, so that others could find it...


----------

